# Netgear FS605 v3 wont connect to...



## alacran1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Netgear FS605 v3 wont connect to both my ps3 and my pc. It can only get internet to either my pc or my ps3.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

You have to buy a router, the device you have is a switch so unless your modem has NAT and DHCP setup you won't be able to use the FS605 to connect multiple computers.

Please take a look here
Newegg.com - WRT54G, Wireless Router, Linksys Wireless Router, Netgear Wireless Router, Cisco Wireless Router, D-Link Wireless Router, Wireless-G Router


----------

